# IMAGENES DE LAS CIUDADES PERUANAS



## pedro1011

Este thread lo hago recogiendo una idea de Fayo basada en el foro brasileño. Es un índice sobre las ciudades peruanas. Desde aquí pueden derivarse hacia la ciudad que buscan.
En primer término figura el departamento y luego la provincia o ciudad con su link.


*AMAZONAS*
Chachapoyas


*ANCASH*
Santa 1 Chimbote
Santa 2 Nuevas Fotos de Chimbote
Santa 3 Por fin!!! El Malecón de Chimbote (Alvarounplugged)
Huaraz 1 Provincias: Huaraz
Huaraz 2 Huaraz Espectacular: Montaña y Nieve
Huaraz 3 Huaraz, Montaña, Nieve, Belleza Extraordinaria (Friendlima)


*APURIMAC*
Abancay


*AREQUIPA*
Arequipa 1 Arequipa, Segunda Ciudad del Perú
Arequipa 2 Megathread de Arequipa!!! Moderna y Colonial
Arequipa 3 Arequipa
Arequipa 4 José Luis Bustamante y Rivero
Arequipa 5 Arequipa...Una Forma Diferente de Apreciarla
Arequipa 6 Arequipa 2006: Fotos Mías (Y No se Acepta Quejas) (Claudia)
Arequipa 7 Fotos Nunca Antes Vistas de Arequipa (J3R3MY)
Arequipa 8 Arequipa-Bella Ciudad Blanca (José Pérez)
Arequipa 9 Arequipa: Cortesía de José Antonio y Rolo
Arequipa 10 Recorriendo Selva Alegre (J3R3MY)
Arequipa 11 Cayma (J3R3MY)
Arequipa 12 Arequipa...su Encanto (J Block)
Arequipa 13 Are-qui-pa - Nuestra Segunda Ciudad!!! (Jose Perez)

Arequipa Histórica 1 Arequipa, la Ciudad Blanca
Arequipa Histórica 2 ¡¡¡Arequipa Monumental!!!
Arequipa Histórica 3 Fotos Históricas de Arequipa (Andrés 1540)
Camaná 1 La Segunda Ciudad de Arequipa tiene lo Suyo (José Antonio)
Mollendo 1 Fotos del Puerto Bravo
Mollendo 2 Mollendo como Nunca Antes se Vio


*AYACUCHO*
Ayacucho 1 Ayacucho Histórico (J Block)


*CAJAMARCA*
Cajamarca 1
Cajamarca 2 Cajamarca, Ciudad y Paisajes
Cajamarca 3 Cajamarca. Tocando el Cielo (LiquidDreams15)
Cutervo


*CALLAO*
Callao 1 Callao (Pedro1011)
Callao 2 Callao-Perú (Skyperú34)
Callao 3 Mi Adorado Callao!!! (Ejsabad)
La Perla 1 Casa Presidente (GatoNegro)
La Punta 1 Fotos del Balneario de La Punta-Perú (Friendlima)
La Punta 2 Hermosas Mansiones Chalacas (JBlock)
La Punta 3 Remodelado Malecón Wiese (JBlock)


*CUSCO*
Cusco 1 Mis Fotos de Cusco: Imperdibles
Cusco 2 Fotos del Ombligo del Mundo
Cusco 3 Provincias: Cusco
Cusco 4 El Otro Lado del Cusco-Perú (José Pérez)
Cusco 5 Catedral del Cusco-Fotos Inéditas (interiores, exteriores y detalles históricos) (Imanolsoliman)
Cusco 6 Cusco y Machu Picchu (Paimei74)


*HUANCAVELICA*
Huancavelica


*HUANUCO*
Huánuco 1 Ciudad y Pueblo
Huánuco 2
Tingo María


*ICA*
Ica 1 Recopilación: Ica... Pisco y Vino (J Block)
Ica 2 Ica: Oasis del Desierto Peruano (Fayo)
Ica 3 Un Recorrido por la Ciudad de Ica! (José Pérez)
Ica Histórica 1 Templo-Santuario de Luren (Imanolsoliman)
Pisco 1 Pisco (Filter)


*JUNIN*
Huancayo 1 Huancayo (Pedro1011)
Huancayo 2 Cerrito de la Libertad (Mavo92)
Huancayo 3 Universidad Nacional del Centro del Perú (Sanmiguelino)
Tarma


*LA LIBERTAD*
Chepén Chepén-La Libertad (Skyperú34)
Huamachuco 1 Fotos de Huamachuco (Alvarounplugged)
Huamachuco 2 Huamachuco-Yanasara (lo prometido) (Alvarounplugged)
Otuzco Otuzco-Capital de la Fe (elmiocid)
Pacasmayo Hermoso San Pedro de Lloc, La Libertad (Friendlima)
Trujillo 1 
Trujillo 2 Trujillo Urbano-1a Parte (Skyperú34)
Trujillo 3 Trujillo-Parte II (Skyperú34)
Trujillo 4 
Trujillo 5 Trujillo: Principal Ciudad del Norte Peruano (Fayo)
Trujillo 6 Trujillo Urbano 2a Parte (Skyperú34)
Trujillo 7 Nuevas Fotos Variadas de Trujillo City (Libidito)
Trujillo 8 Trujillo City Fotos Urbanas!!! (Libidito)
Trujillo 9 Universidad Nacional de Trujillo (Libidito)
Trujillo 10 Nuevas Fotos de Trujillo-I (Flavio)
Trujillo 11 Más Fotitos de Trujillo - Parte II - Urbanístico (Libidito)
Trujillo 12 Avenida Larco (Libidito)
Trujillo 13 Nuevas Fotos de Trujillo (Panorámicas) (Skyperú34)
Trujillo 14 San José California (Barrio Trujillano) (Libidito)
Trujillo 15 Barrios Trujillanos: El Bosque (Mi Barrio) (Libidito)
Trujillo 16 La Primera Universidad Republicana del Perú (la UNT) (Libidito)
Trujillo 17 Miscellaneous from Trujillo-Third and Last Part!!! (Skyperú34)
Trujillo 18 El Golf (Libidito)
Trujillo 19 El Golf-Parte II (Libidito)
Trujillo 20 Más Barrios Trujillanos: Urb. La Arboleda (Libidito)
Trujillo 21 Huanchaco!!! - Part One (Skyperu34)
Trujillo 22 Así es Truxillo del Perú (Perupd)
Trujillo 23 Huanchaco!!! - Continuación (Skyperu34)]
Trujillo 24 Te Invito a Dar un Paseo por la Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera (Paso a Paso) (Libidito)]
Trujillo 25 Vagando por Trujillo (Skyperu34)]
Trujillo 26 El Local Central de mi UNI... Fotitos (Libidito)]
Trujillo 27 Segunda Parte... Fotitos del Local Central de mi UNI (Libidito)]

Trujillo Histórico 1 (JBlock)
Trujillo Histórico 2 Superfotos de Trujillo Colonial !!! (Skyperu34)
Trujillo Histórico 3 Trujillo Centro...Fotos de SkyPerú
Trujillo Histórico 4 Trujillo Mis Fotos Mayo 2006 (Friendlima)


*LAMBAYEQUE*
Chiclayo 1 Lambayeque (LambaYo)
Chiclayo 2 Chiclayo: 2a Ciudad del Norte Peruano (Fayo)
Chiclayo 3 Huaca Rajada, Chiclayo, Monsefú, Tumbas Reales (Libidito)
Chiclayo 4 Chiclayo-Perú (LiquidDreams15)
Chiclayo 5 Real Plaza Chiclayo:Recopilación para ICP (Pocas Cosas)
Chiclayo 6 Nuevas Fotos de Chiclayo (Flavio)
Chiclayo 7 Real Plaza Chiclayo... en la Noche! (Perupd)
Chiclayo 8 Fotos Chiclayo (Real Plaza, Casonas, etc. etc.) (Pocas Cosas)
Chiclayo 9 Pimentel!!! (Chiclayo) (Pocas Cosas)
Chiclayo 10 Chiclayo-Lambayeque (Cibert)


*LIMA*
Lima Histórica 1 Lima, Perspectiva de FriendLima
Lima Histórica 2 Lima Monumental de Día (Skyperú34)
Lima Histórica 3 Lima...Lima... 
Lima Histórica 4 Lima 2005 Thread 1: Recorrido por Lima Antigua, mis Fotos (JBlock)
Lima Histórica 5 La Ciudad Jardin 
Lima Histórica 6 Wow Lima Otra Vez! (Friendlima)
Lima Histórica 7 Lima Nos Sorprende una vez Más (Friendlima)
Lima Histórica 8 Wow! Lima Detalles y Esplendor Colonial (Friendlima)
Lima Histórica 9 Lima Colonial y Moderna Montaña y Mar (Friendlima)
Lima Histórica 10 Rímac Colonial 1a Parte (El Bajopontino)
Lima Histórica 11 Recopilación del Rímac Colonial (El Bajopontino)
Lima Histórica 12 Mercado Central y Alrededores (El Bajopontino)
Lima Histórica 13 Impresionante Elegante Neoclásico Centro Financiero (Friendlima)
Lima Histórica 14 Teatros y Plazas (Friendlima)
Lima Histórica 15 Estilos Arquitectónicos de Lima: Megathread (Friendlima)
Lima Histórica 16 Barrios Altos de Lima (El Bajopontino)
Lima Histórica 17 Lima Republicana (Friendlima)
Lima Histórica 18 Lima, Exquisita Joya Colonial (Friendlima)
Lima Histórica 19 Centro Histórico de Lima: Av. La Colmena, desde 2 de Mayo hasta el Parque Universitario (El Bajopontino)
Lima Histórica 20 Noches de Encanto Limeño (JT 69)
Lima Histórica 21 Las Calles de Lima Antigua (J Block)
Lima Histórica 22 Basílica Catedral de Lima (Imanolsoliman)
Lima Histórica 23 Mis Fotos del Centro Histórico más Encantador del Pacífico (J Block)
Lima Histórica 24 Fotos de Lima Antigua (Animo)
Lima Histórica 25 Centro Histórico de Lima: la Zona en Decadencia (El Bajopontino)
Lima Histórica 26 El Máximo Esplendor Colonial Limeño I (Algunas Imágenes en HDR) (Imanolsoliman)
Lima Histórica 27 El Parque de una Gran Ciudad (Friendlima)
Lima Histórica 28 El Monumento más Hermoso de Lima (en mi Opinión) (Imanolsoliman)
Lima Histórica 29 Lima a mi Manera (algunas fotos inéditas y demasiado Photoshop) (Imanolsoliman)
Lima Histórica 30 Lima al Estilo Francés (Friendlima)

Lima Moderna 1 Lima "La Ciudad de los Reyes": Megarecopilación (I Parte) (Pastrulino)
Lima Moderna 2 Hay Densidad, pero.... ¿Falta Altura?...Vialidad (Fayo)
Lima Moderna 3 Lima, Orgullo Latinoamericano (Fayo)
Lima Moderna 4 Excelentes Fotos de la Forista Lúcuma (LiquidDreams15)
Lima Moderna 5 40 Nuevas Fotos de Lima (Saga, Wong, Vivanda, etc.) (Filter)
Lima Moderna 6 Más de 70 Nuevas Fotos de Lima (Filter)
Lima Moderna 7 ¡....Lima....! (Claudia)
Lima Moderna 8 Megathread: los Proyectos Limeños en Construcción (Filter)
Lima Moderna 9 Proyectos en Construcción más Otras Fotos: Centro y Cercado de Lima (Filter)
Lima Moderna 10 Espectaculares Vistas de Lima desde El Dorado (Friendlima)
Lima Moderna 11 Mazamorra Limeña (Incluye Panorámicas del Centro Financiero) (Guillermo)
Lima Moderna 12 Algunas Fotos del Centro Financiero de San Isidro (Filter)
Lima Moderna 13 Variadas de Lima!!! 1a Parte (Skyperú34)
Lima Moderna 13 Lima Impresionante, Cosmopolita, Exótica (Friendlima)
Lima Moderna 14 Lima al Vuelo (Claudia)
Lima Moderna 15 Lima es una %$·"$·""·"··"$"$ no mejor véanlo uds... :s(Claudia)

Lima Variada 1 Fotos de Lima
Lima Variada 2 Lima Fantástica!
Lima Variada 3 Nuevas Fotos: Centro Histórico Sur y Capón
Lima Variada 4 Lima
Lima Variada 5 Lima Perú (Aleko)
Lima Variada 6 El Centro de Lima se Renueva! (Juan1912)
Lima Variada 7 Una de Cal y una de Arena... Un Sentimiento y Toda una Vida (Vane de Rosas)
Lima Variada 8 Paseos Peatonales Limeños (J Block)

Lima Distritos 1 Otras zonas de Lima!! 
Lima Distritos 2 Fotos Limeñas Inéditas: Miraflores, San Isidro, Barranco, Lince y Jesús María 
Lima Distritos 3 100% Nuevas Tomas de Lima: San Borja 
Lima Distritos 4 Barranco Maravilloso 
Lima Distritos 5 Thread 2: Miraflores
Lima Distritos 6 Lima 2005: Thread 3... San Isidro... Dasso, Camino Real, Cavenecia
Lima Distritos 7 Puericultorio Pérez Araníbar
Lima Distritos 8 Fotos desde el Techo de mi Casa (Miraflores)
Lima Distritos 9 Barrio Residencial de Lima... Mis Fotos
Lima Distritos 10 Surco y San Borja... Más Zonas de Lima Poco Vistas... Mis Fotos
Lima Distritos 11 Nuevas Fotos de Lima Este, Tomadas por Guillermo
Lima Distritos 12 Lima Este-Panorámicas: Parte II
Lima Distritos 13 Fotos de mi Barrio y Barranco
Lima Distritos 14 El Olivar: Un Bosque Encantador y sus Casas de Cuento
Lima Distritos 15 Fotos de Surco
Lima Distritos 16 La Molina: La Planicie y La Molina Plaza
Lima Distritos 17 Safari Fotográfico por Miraflores: la Otra Cara
Lima Distritos 18 Barranco
Lima Distritos 19 Barranco, Joya Republicana
Lima Distritos 20 Jesús María Plus
Lima Distritos 21 Barranco: Fotos recientes
Lima Distritos 22 Miraflores y Barranco
Lima Distritos 23 Jesús María: Parques y Plazas
Lima Distritos 24 Mis Fotos de Ancón
Lima Distritos 25 San Isidro y la Zona del Golf
Lima Distritos 26 Fotos: Calles de San Isidro (Lúcuma)
Lima Distritos 27 Cerros de Camacho II (Lúcuma)
Lima Distritos 28 Lima Julio 06: Miraflores y Barranco con Juan 1912 (J Block)
Lima Distritos 29 Lima Julio 06: San Isidro: Dasso y Camino Real (J Block)
Lima Distritos 30 Recorrido por Miraflores II, Agosto 2006 (J Block)
Lima Distritos 31 Fotos de Miraflores en Lima, Perú (Lúcuma)
Lima Distritos 32 Lima Primaveral, avenida Larco (Friendlima)
Lima Distritos 33 Jesús María: Av. Salaverry-Campo de Marte (Paimei74)
Lima Distritos 34 Panorámicas desde Pueblo Libre (Paimei74)
Lima Distritos 35 Conozcamos el Distrito de Pueblo Libre (Juan1912)
Lima Distritos 36 Fotos de Chacarilla en Lima, Perú (Lúcuma)
Lima Distritos 37 Barranco (Juan1912)

Lima de los 60 y 70-Primera Parte (JBlock)
Lima de los 60 y 70-Segunda Parte
Lima 1989 (JBlock)
Lima Playas 1


*LORETO*
Iquitos 1 En Plena Selva-Ciudad de Iquitos Peru!!!! 
Iquitos 2 Fotos de la Ciudad más Importante en el Amazonas Peruano!
Iquitos 3 Iquitos (Ebesness)
Iquitos 4 Iquitos (Fayo)


*MOQUEGUA*
Moquegua
Ilo 1 Ilo-Moquegua (José Pérez)
Ilo 2 Desde Ilo...para el Mundo (Toño)


*PASCO*
Cerro de Pasco
Oxapampa 1
Oxapampa 2
Oxapampa 3 Oxapampa Feliz Aniversario Nuevas Fotos (Friendlima)


*PIURA*
Paita 1 Paita... con Sabor Norteño (Mapamundista)
Piura 1 Piura-Perú (Skypiura)
Piura 2 Un Paraíso en el Perú (JBlock)
Piura 3 Centro Comercial Plaza del Sol de Piura (José Pérez)
Piura 4 Piura, la Ciudad del Eterno Calor (José Pérez)
Piura 6 Fotos Actualizadas de Piura (Skypiura)
Piura 7 Piura Residencial (Skypiura)
Sullana Sullana (Cibert)
Talara 1 Máncora 2006, Mi Viaje al Bellísimo Norte del Perú (Friendlima)


*PUNO*
Puno 1 Puno
Puno 2 Simplemente Puno
Juliaca


*SAN MARTIN*
Moyobamba Moyobamba, Capital de la Región San Martín (Fayo)
Tarapoto 1 Ciudad de Mayor Crecimiento en el Perú: Tarapoto (Fayo)
Tarapoto 2 Tarapoto II (Fayo)
Tarapoto 3 Tarapoto III (Fayo)
Tarapoto 4 Más Paisajes que Ciudad (Fayo)


*TACNA*
Tacna 1 Ciudad de Tacna-Perú (LiquidDreams15)
Tacna 2 Fotos Nuevas de la Ciudad Heroica de Tacna (Filter)


*TUMBES*
Tumbes 1 Tumbes 1925 (Chalaco)
Tumbes 2 Tumbes (Cibert)
Zarumilla


*UCAYALI*
Pucallpa 1
Pucallpa 2 



*OTRAS VISTAS*
Balcones de Cajón
Balcones de Lima-Archivo de la U. Católica
Catedrales e Iglesias del Perú 
Edificios de las Provincias Peruanas 2
Fotos Aéreas: Lima y Cusco 
Parques de Lima 
Parques, Jardines y Areas Verdes
Pueblitos, Diferentes Sitios Poco Vistos en este Foro  
Satélites: Ciudades Peruanas


*PAISAJES NATURALES*
A Tí Turista, Ven, Te Invito
Costa, Sierra y Selva, Fotitos
El Paraíso en la Tierra... País Megadiverso 
Fotitos de Cajamarca, Caxamarca 
Fotos de las Majestuosas Montañas
Fotos del Perú
Hermosa Isla Suasi en el Lago Titicaca (LiquidDreams15)
La Región Huánuco al Natural (Claudia)
Lagos y Lagunas de Nuestra Hermosa Patria Perú 
Las Cataratas más Lindas del Perú
Los Acantilados del Litoral de Lima (Ejsabad)
Machu Picchu
Machu Picchu: Detalles
Machutrain (Ebesness)
Paisajes de Flora, Fauna y Minerales
Paisajes Peruchos
Parques Nacionales
Playas del Norte Peruano
Punta Sal, Tumbes
Ven, Descubre la Magnífica Belleza de Nuestra Hermosa Tierra


*POLLS*
Arequipa vs Trujillo
El Norte vs el Sur


*OTROS TEMAS*
Auditorios, Teatros y Coliseos 
Aeropuertos Peruanos
Catálogo de Edificios 2000-2006 
Catálogo General de Edificios 
Centros Comerciales Limeños
Conjuntos Residenciales Peruanos 1
Conjuntos Residenciales Peruanos 2
Estadios Peruanos
Estadios Peruanos II
Hoteles 5 Estrellas del Perú (LiquidDreams15)
Infraestructura Vial de Lima
Malls y Supermercados y Tiendas del Pasado 
Paisajes Imaginarios del Perú
Perú: Ranking de Edificios Provincianos
Puentes Peruanos
Puertos Peruanos
Restaurantes Limeños 
Tren Eléctrico de Lima



*INSTRUCCIONES PARA SUBIR FOTOS*

1. Si son fotos de Internet, simplemente entra a la foto con click derecho, marca Propiedades con click izquierdo y con click derecho marca la Dirección URL. Luego con click derecho copia esa dirección. A continuación vienes al thread, entrando con Post Reply. Una vez aquí, marcas el ícono amarillo del gráfico, y, en el recuadrito que aparecerá arriba, pones la dirección URL de tu foto. Pones aceptar y listo. 

2. Si las fotos son de tu disco duro, tienes que subirlas a Internet primero. Para ello entra a la página http://www.imageshack.us/. Luego pon Examinar y busca en tu disco duro la foto. Cuando la encuentres, pon Host It. Espera que sea jalada y cuando aparezca, chiquita, márcala con click izquierdo para que se agrande. Luego sigue el mismo procedimiento indicado en el punto 1.


----------



## skyperu34

excelente idea pedro y fayo............con mucho gusto lo hacemos sticky !


----------



## Filter

Y Lima Limón?


----------



## pedro1011

Edit


----------



## pedro1011

Edit


----------



## J Block

Pedro: hice un thread de Ica, las playas del Norte y de Trujillo...es cosa de buscarlos nomas!


----------



## Filter

Ah bueno es verdad... tu decide nomás. o pon varias nose tu ve pa tal caso.


----------



## J Block

Aqui estan los links! Ya tienes el de Ayacucho.

Playas del Norte 

Trujillo Historico 

Ica: Pisco y Vino


----------



## fayo

*lo maximo*

que bueno amigos, es lo mejor q se pudo hacer, hay q poner a todos los departamentos o regiones:
san martin: tarapoto, moyobamba 
ucayali: pucallpa
lima: lima, callao, huacho, cañete....
loreto: iquitos, yurimaguas
madre de dios: puerto maldonado
piura: talara, sullana, piura
la libertad: trujillo, otra ciudad de la sierra...
cajamarca: cajamarca, jaen, cutervo.......

etc...etc.

tratar de poner a todas las ciudades del peru, y luego buscar las paginas antiguas q pusimos en este foro y pegarlas en estas ciudades.....SERIA EL RESUMEN DE LO Q SE PUSO EN INCASCRAPERS.


OK


----------



## fayo

ME OVIDABA DECIR, ¿como se coloca las paginas de los threads ya vistos en la primera pagina de pedro (indice)?

por q hay varios threads de lima, trujillo, ...... que hicimos y todo debe estar en la primera pagina, para no aumentar las paginas y para no hacerla mas tedioso.

todos deben estar en la primera pagina, por eso a pedro 1011 o atro capo le *sugiero q ponga todas las regiones del peru y sus principales ciudades* y luego poco a poco ir poniendo las paginas en estas, tal como es en el foro brasileño.
creo q me entendieron.


----------



## pedro1011

Claro, Fayo, ésa es la idea. El problema es que de algunas ciudades van a haber varios threads. En el foro brasileño hay un solo thread por ciudad, si no me equivoco. Bueno, después se irá perfeccionando este índice.


----------



## Liquido

Pedro... Friend de lima habia hecho un theard bien bonito de Huaraz, yo he hecho de iquitos, Tacna, e Cajamrca no se si lo puedas agregar a tu lista el theard que has hecho de iquitos no me gusta para nada... bueno ahora te doy los links


----------



## pedro1011

Ok. Estoy buscando otros threads. Pásame los links. Liquid: cambia tu firma, que está horrible.


----------



## Liquido

Aqui esta el de la ciudad de Cajamrca

Cajamsrca]Cajamarca 

La ciudad de huaraz

Huaraz 

la ciudad de tacna

Tacna

theard de Iquitos hecho x mi muy buenas fotos... (nitidas)

Iquitos

PD: me gusta mi firma no ce xque


----------



## Liquido

ahhh y el de macrros que hizoun theard de cuzco que esta buenazo ahorita te lo paso el theard


----------



## Liquido

oe reemplaza tu theard de Iquitos... tuyo por el mio... etot buscando el de Fotos de Cuzco imperdibles pero no lo encuentro  wow el de arequipa nunca lo habia visto muy bueno..


----------



## Liquido

Bueno encontre el theard de Cuzco

Cuzco 

espectaculares fotos de macross


----------



## pedro1011

Liquid: cambia tu firma tan horrible y pongo tu thread de Iquitos!


----------



## Liquido

el theard que has hecho de iquitos esta feo pon el mio.... el de chiclayo es nuevo esta muy bueno Lambayo es Chalaco???? el de ica esta muy bueno y el de Puno sin comentarios


----------



## Filter

Liquid a ver si nos haces un favor y cambias tu firma.


----------



## Liquido

tambien habia un theard de La punta de friend de lima ahora te paso el link... Cutervo no es una ciudadsinoun pueblo pequeño


----------



## Liquido

Filter said:


> Liquid a ver si nos haces un favor y cambias tu firma.


ummm solo era una prueba para ver si habian leido el theard de el pacto... creo que no lo han hecho o ni siquiera han visto la esencia del pacto en fin ahi dice ignorar pero en fin lean bien antes de comprometerse a algo... sigo pensando chalaco es lambayo?


----------



## Filter

Bueno yo si he leido el pacto ok, te pido que lo cambies, porque me parece de mal gusto.


----------



## Liquido

Filter said:


> Bueno yo si he leido el pacto ok, te pido que lo cambies, porque me parece de mal gusto.


bueno si te parecia de mal gust simplemente lo ignorabas y punto asi como dijo Jblock retomen el tema px


----------



## Filter

LiquidDreams15 said:


> bueno si te parecia de mal gust simplemente lo ignorabas y punto asi como dijo Jblock retomen el tema px


El pacto es ignorar posts denigrantes o simples insultos hacia Lima o el Perú que tienen el afan de crear controversia o broncas, mas no ignorar cuanta cosa este puesta, tampoco significa que no se pueda debatir como debe ser y yo te estoy pidiendo con todo respeto que lo cambies, si no lo quieres cambiar alla tú.


----------



## pedro1011

Filter tiene toda la razón, Liquid. No confundas las cosas. Te agradecemos por haber retirado esa firma.


----------



## Liquido

pedro1011 said:


> Filter tiene toda la razón, Liquid. No confundas las cosas. Te agradecemos por haber retirado esa firma.


aya solo era una firma no es fin del mundo agradeceria que retomen el tema...


----------



## pedro1011

No sólo era una firma. Era una cosa asquerosa. No seas tan terco!


----------



## Filter

Bueno gracias por cambiarlo, ya se puede volver al tema. Pedro y que paso con Lima? creo que se pueden crear threads por categoría en Lima debido a la cantidad de fotos. Ya sea por distrito o estilo de arquitectura...


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, justamente estaba por poner tu thread. Cómo lo pongo: como Lima-Distritos? o en Lima a secas? Allí lo pongo y me dices si te parece bien


----------



## Filter

Si creo q asi esta bien porque no se me ocurre otra forma de organizarlos


----------



## Liquido

ummm voy aser un theard de arequipa en ciudades y rascacielos haber si lo poner pedro... el de huanucoy pucallpa dijo fayo que iba poner sus fotos algun dia... ojala que sea pronto quiero conocer esas ciudades


----------



## pedro1011

Filter said:


> Si creo q asi esta bien porque no se me ocurre otra forma de organizarlos


Ok.


----------



## pedro1011

LiquidDreams15 said:


> ummm voy aser un theard de arequipa en ciudades y rascacielos haber si lo poner pedro... el de huanucoy pucallpa dijo fayo que iba poner sus fotos algun dia... ojala que sea pronto quiero conocer esas ciudades


Ok. Apenas encuentre los de Tarapoto, Arequipa e Ica de Fayo los pongo. Todavía no termino de buscar. Es un chongazo todo esto, y no tengo mucho tiempo.


----------



## Filter

Ahora se me había pasado decir esto: buen thread Pedro, esto va a ayudar a tener todas las fotos organizadas y si alguien quiere ver alguna ya no va a necesitar estar dando vueltas por todos lados para encontrarlas kay:


----------



## Liquido

Pedro aqui esta un nuevo theard que hize de arequipa ojala que lo pongas

Arequipa moderno y colonial


----------



## rafo18

oigan choches tambien seria bueno poner un tread con puros paisajes naturales del peru para que los que entren a nuestro foro vean todas las bellezas de nuestro pais ,
de esta manera tendremos una parte para que conoscan nuestras ciudades , otra para que vean nuestros paisajes que les parece cac esta el enlace:
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=195452
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223603


----------



## J Block

Pedro: Elimina Trujillo Historico 2 o 3, son las mismas fotos, solo que una vez se las di a SkyPeru para que las ponga en el foro y hace unas semanas las puse otra vez para mostrarlas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

que buena idea la de este thread, ahora todo esta ordenadito.


----------



## fayo

pedro 1011 te pasaste.

tienes un aplauso de mi parte por tu tiempo y dedicacion.
q sea un archivo de todo lo q se va poniendo en los threads.
por eso dije un thread q necesitamos corresponsales, pero en realidad cada uno puede hacer un esfuerzo y tomar fotos de nuestras ciudades poco mostradas como tacna, hauncayo o piura q falta actualizar fotos.....

ojala pedro 1011 no se canse de seguir archivando los threads q tenemos y q sacaremos luego, en: *imagenes de las ciudades peruanas.*


----------



## Liquido

por favor pedro puedo hacer una pequeña prueba en tu thread... es que quiero ver si sale la imagen










ojala que salga pues... plaza del sol Piura... lo que me hecho sufrir subir una sola foto...


----------



## Libidito

EXCELENTE¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pedro1011

Buena foto, Liquid.


----------



## Liquido

no es que derepente mañana vaya a ser un thread sobre el centro comercial de plaza del sol....solo que esta bien tranca subir las fotos


----------



## Filter

No existe alguna forma de hacer que los threads con las fotos no desaparezcan?, muchos enlaces ya no te llevan a nada, por lo mismo que se van autoeliminando temporalmente.


----------



## J Block

Si...ya no hay forma...cuando un thread desaparece es para siempre... :sleepy:


----------



## pedro1011

Cada uno debe dar una chequeada a sus threads y reactivarlos de vez en cuando, para que se mantengan "vivos" y no queden en la lista del patíbulo.


----------



## J Block

Por mis threas ni se preocupen, tengo todas mis fotos guardadas...


----------



## Juan1912

Si claro, pero a mi thread de Toquepala nadie le da bola...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243382 

:cheers:


----------



## perupd

Me pasaron esta imagen de Trujillo, talvéz está en otra página de los foros.


----------



## Libidito

perupd said:


> Me pasaron esta imagen de Trujillo, talvéz está en otra página de los foros.


bravazaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Mucha luz.


----------



## perupd

Bastante luz es el efecto que se quería cuando se tomó la fotografía. También por eso se bajó la intensidad de la luz en el cielo haciendolo más oscuro. El fin era resaltar la plaza de armas.


----------



## Libidito

perupd said:


> Bastante luz es el efecto que se quería cuando se tomó la fotografía. También por eso se bajó la intensidad de la luz en el cielo haciendolo más oscuro. El fin era resaltar la plaza de armas.


osea que la foto esta arreglada :sleepy:
por cierto de donde eres perupd?


----------



## perupd

libidito said:


> osea que la foto esta arreglada :sleepy:
> por cierto de donde eres perupd?


A la foto le dieron solo unos retoques(brillo, contraste, etc), pero tu sabes que la plaza de armas se ve con ese tono en la noche.

Soy de Trujillo pero ahora estoy viviendo en Lima.


----------



## perupd

Esta imagen es de la web de la MPT.










Este tipo de imágenes las hacen uniendo varias imágenes seguidas, no?


----------



## Libidito

perupd said:


> Esta imagen es de la web de la MPT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este tipo de imágenes las hacen uniendo varias imágenes seguidas, no?


asi es mi estimado.


----------



## Libidito

perupd said:


> A la foto le dieron solo unos retoques(brillo, contraste, etc), pero tu sabes que la plaza de armas se ve con ese tono en la noche.
> 
> Soy de Trujillo pero ahora estoy viviendo en Lima.


que chevere¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Liquido

Oye pedro pon este thread de CHICLAYO que seria una recopilacion y fotos de nueva de la region, que acabo de hacer


----------



## ZANZIBAR

Que hermoso es PERU, la verdad que es un pais bellisimo y ùnico en el mundo y repito que la comida y la amabilidad de su gente lo hacen aùn mas bello.


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias, Zanzíbar. Eres bienvenido al Perú cuando quieras.


----------



## Liquido

Snif snif este thread me gusta mucho aunque no lo pongan en la pagina principal les dejo el Link de Santa Cruz De la Sierra


----------



## Liquido

oye pedro podrias poner en el indice el thread sobre el mall de piura porfa no me gustaria que se pierda ese thread Link de plaza del sol piura


----------



## pedro1011

Ay, Liquid, Liquid. Esas fotos deberían ir en el thread de Centros Comerciales. Sin embargo, ya puse tu thread, en Piura 3.


----------



## frank_pensador

Felicitaciones a todos estan marivillosas las fotos.


----------



## Flavio

pedro coloca este thread de TRUJILLO q yo hice ... esta bueno
creo q aun no esta


----------



## pedro1011

Ok, Flavio. Tienes razón. Ahora lo pongo.


----------



## JT 69

Pedro, si pudieras ponerlo en la lista....Please!

Jesús María (parques y plazas)
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243682


----------



## pedro1011

Con todo gusto, mi estimado JT. Ahora lo pongo. Muy buen thread. Me había olvidado de ponerlo antes. Sorry.


----------



## littleeyes

hola!!!! mi ciudad favorita de Peru es Cuzco y Arequipa, qisiera algun dia ir...


----------



## Bratzo

creo que este tema necesita una limpieza...primero...tal vez seria mejor que quede solo como un indice..sin tantos comentarios....y segundo...limpiar algunso links..porque hay temas que ya no existen


----------



## pedro1011

Aprovechando que tengo un tiempo libre, voy a borrar los links inexistentes.


----------



## -Dudes.

buenas fotos!


----------



## *ClauDia*




----------



## runasimi

que bello es el peru, de verdad que parece el eden que tanto mencionan en la biblia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Pedro1011, creo las fotos del Real Plaza Chiclayo deberían estar en este thread de Imágenes de Ciudades Peruanas, no sé si tu podrás hacer un solo tema de ese lugar y ponerlo en este thread. Q dices, en todo caso dime si lo hago yo, ya que hay varias fotos de ese lugar que se han ido juntando. Gracias por la atención.


----------



## pedro1011

Ok, Pocas Cosas. Hazte el thread y, si tiene una buena cantidad de fotos (mínimo unas diez), lo incluyo en el índice.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

pedro1011 said:


> Ok, Pocas Cosas. Hazte el thread y, si tiene una buena cantidad de fotos (mínimo unas diez), lo incluyo en el índice.


Ya hay tres thread del Real Plaza, y son más de 10 fotos, sólo falta unirlas en un sólo thread. Sólo dime dónde pongo el thread: Principal, Jirón, Chasqui.

Tu dirás bro.


----------



## pedro1011

Corresponde que vaya en el Principal, por ser un tema urbanístico-arquitectónico. Buena suerte con el thread recopilatorio.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Bueno Pedro1011, ya está el *RECOPILATORIO DEL REAL PLAZA*, ya hice mi chamba y ahora te toca a ti cumpa. Tú mismo eres. Graciaxxxxxxx.

Este es el link

Chiclayo Real Plaza


----------



## EFRACO

Un parquecito junto al puente de la Av. Tacna y se ha detenido la obra de la prolongacion del parque de la foto hasta el viejo puente Balta.


----------



## Antonio_o

Y No habran fotos de Madre de Dios?


----------



## O Natalense

Desulpem o meu portunhol (ou espanhês).

Tengo una sugerência:
pongam la expressión "imagens de las ciudades peruanas"** en su firma.
Dispués, aguardem pocas semanas e busquem la misma expressión no Google
(entre " "). Hacan dispués una busqueda en resultados omitidos.

Un exemplo és mi firma. Busquem, no Google, "imagens de cidades brasileiras" ou
"imagens de cidades do brasil", haçam una busqueda nos omitidos.

Mirem o que lo sucede.

Abraços.

**Haciendo um link para este thread.


----------



## xiomy

estan muy bonitas las fotos , muy ordenado, felicidades por el trabajo pedro1011. :weirdo:


----------



## pedro1011

Antonio_o said:


> Y No habran fotos de Madre de Dios?


Apenas alguien haga un thread con fotos de Puerto Maldonado, con gusto lo pondré en el índice.
Pero que preferentemente sean fotos del desarrollo urbano. Los paisajes de la zona los podemos ver en miles de webs turísticas.


----------



## Eugen Von Savoy

Un atractivo turístico de Lima era el Cambio de la Guardia de Dragones del Palacio



















Aqui el enlace:

http://repmariscalnieto.galeon.com/dragones.html

Saludos desde Lima - Perú


----------



## El Bajopontino

O Natalense said:


> Desulpem o meu portunhol (ou espanhês).
> 
> Tengo una sugerência:
> pongam la expressión "imagens de las ciudades peruanas"** en su firma.
> Dispués, aguardem pocas semanas e busquem la misma expressión no Google
> (entre " "). Hacan dispués una busqueda en resultados omitidos.
> 
> Un exemplo és mi firma. Busquem, no Google, "imagens de cidades brasileiras" ou
> "imagens de cidades do brasil", haçam una busqueda nos omitidos.
> 
> Mirem o que lo sucede.
> 
> Abraços.
> 
> **Haciendo um link para este thread.


Habrá que hacer la prueba, obrigado.


----------



## drinks_21

*Trujillo. Urbanización La Merced*









HOTEL EL GRAN MARQUEZ








HOTEL EL BRUJO




















































































______________________________________________________________
_*Trujillo, Capital provicional del Perú. Un trujillano de corazón.*_


----------



## Imanol

Eugen Von Savoy said:


> Un atractivo turístico de Lima era el Cambio de la Guardia de Dragones del Palacio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui el enlace:
> 
> http://repmariscalnieto.galeon.com/dragones.html
> 
> Saludos desde Lima - Perú


Esa guardia era 1000000000 veces mas bonita que la de los Husares, que no es por ofender pero me parece huachafona y desentonante, no concibo que en el siglo XIX (cuando se "destacaron" los Husares en la batalla de Junin), se haya hecho un uniforme con tales colores que son realmente.... desentonantes jejejeje, ojala Alan repusiera su error y devuelva los dragones que son los que deberian ser la guardia presidencial.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me gustan ambas guardias.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Hola pedro1011. Ponte este thread de perupd sobre el Real Plaza. Porfa'

Real Plaza Chiclayo...en la noche!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393768

Graciassss


----------



## Imanol

El maximo esplendor colonial limeño I - La catedral.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9998934


----------



## Lucuma

pedro1011, xfa agrega este thread 

FOTOS DE MIRAFLORES EN LIMA, PERÚ
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=314796


----------



## pedro1011

Ok, Lúcuma. Ahorita lo pongo. A veces se me pasan buenos threads, como el tuyo, por el apuro y falta de tiempo.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Pedrinho agrega este thread mio xfas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396552

Gracias de antemano


----------



## -*Casa Saboya*-

Un exquisitez de recorrido por las diferentes ciudades, a demás de ser muy completo mis felicitaciones


----------



## pedro1011

*ClauDia* said:


> Pedrinho agrega este thread mio xfas
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396552


Ok, Claudinha. Con mucho placerinho.


----------



## *ClauDia*




----------



## *ClauDia*

pedro1011 said:


> Ok, Claudinha. Con mucho placerinho.


pedro eres O MAIS GRANDE DO MONDO!!! jejje

este tb ps 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398782


----------



## pedro1011

Ajá. El piropinho venía con thread incorporado. Procedamos, pues.
A ver... 
hagamos esto...
hagamos lo otro....
Listo!!!!


----------



## Alejo85

siguen si verse algunas imagenes


----------



## Liquido

Pedro chequea este thread de Friend de lima a mi parecer uno de los mejores de este año, a ver si lo incluyes en tu lista.

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=380961


----------



## pedro1011

Ok, Liquid. Ya incluí el thread.


----------



## PaiMei74

hola Pedro, si pudieras incluir estos threads míos en la lista, te lo agradeceré un monton 

Jesús Maria 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316189

Aéreas Lima y Cusco
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=338018

Cusco
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340011

Panoramicas desde Pueblo Libre
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379667


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

ESTE ES EL MEJOR BLOG QUE PUDIERON CREAR 
GRACIAS !!


----------



## pedro1011

Espectaculares tus threads, Paimei. Se me habían pasado (excepto el de Fotos Aéreas de Lima y Cusco, que ya figuraba en otras vistas).


----------



## Imanol

Agrega la columna dos de mayo porfa!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405928


----------



## PaiMei74

Gracias Pedro!


----------



## pedro1011

Imanolsoliman said:


> Agrega la columna dos de mayo porfa!
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405928


Excelente thread. Muy bien, allí lo pongo.


----------



## Imanol

Gracias Pedro


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Pedrìn el thread de Arequipa de J Block està genial, por fis ponlo ...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407883


----------



## pedro1011

Como usted diga, jefa.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

pedro1011 said:


> Como usted diga, jefa.


kay: :hug:


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Hola pedro1011, ponte este thread q es especial para mi xq aparte de ser mio, fueron las primeras imágenes del RPCH en este foro.
Por fa chochera

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321227

Gracias


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Pedro, por fis copia tu actualizaciòn y arma un nuevo thread para poder darle el sticky nuevamente, este ya està muy cargado.

Manten la actualizaciòn y me avisas para ponerlo en sticky y sacar este cerràndolo.

salute


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Todo tuyo Pedro


----------

